# applications and games for nokia 5610



## manistar (Dec 6, 2007)

hey
            can anuone share with me where can i get applications and games for nokia 5610..
i need a application like office and folder lock
and statergy games
note: nokia 5610 is s40


regards
mani G


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 6, 2007)

as you have a S40 phone, it will not support any application except java, so search in Getjar.com for some good collection of java application


----------

